# sex during early pregnancy ?



## PINKDIAMOND

Hi.
I was just wondering how safe it is to have sex during the very early stages of pregnancy? I am a little worried that having sex may harm my unborn baby.
How safe is it ?


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Unless your GP has told you to refrain from it that you should be fine honey, the baby won't have any idea what your doing, but if you are majorly worried speak to your midwife


----------



## duejan19th

sex at anytime of pregnanct is considered safe unless u have been told ur high risk by your doc and advised against it, the baby is well protected and when ur pregnant your cervix is closed and the gap between your vagina and uterus is far too small for anything larger than a sperm to fit through...lol, dont worry hun baby will be fine, if u experiance any kind of spotting or blood after sex speak to doc most of the time if it happens is just a few blood vessels inside u bursting but if it does still speak to doc about it, go for it hun and have fun x x im 38 weeks and have done it the whole way through my pregnancy although the bigger u get the harder it gets...lol


----------



## PitBullMommy

During the first tri (when I wasn't feeling yakky) DH and I BD'd ALL the time..I was super into it. Now..not so much, but I get really painful contraction type feelings from it now, so...no more for me


----------



## CK Too

Like the others said, unless you´ve been told not to, you can continue as normal. We´ve carried on BDíng once or twice a week, depending on how tired I´ve been.


----------

